# Qu'es ce que le Hackintosh ?



## Onmac (27 Avril 2011)

Salut, j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos sur le Hackintosh. (Peut-être me lancer la dedans...)
A quoi ça sert?
Comment crée un Hackintosh puissant sans dépenser de trop
Quels sont les meilleurs type de Hackintosh?

Si vous en avez fait un, joignez des photos avec ses caractéristiques (RAM, Carte Vidéo etc...)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Qu'est ce qu'un hackintosh ?

Un pc (donc un ordinateur quelconque qui ne provient pas d'apple) où est installé osx (le logiciel d'apple).

Cette technique est "illégale" (quoi que...) mais permet à moindre coût de se créer un "mac" d'où le nom de hack(intosh) (macintosh).

Je t'invite à rejoindre ce forum: http://www.hack-my-mac.fr/


----------



## fpoil (27 Avril 2011)

Ou insanelymac, l'un des temples du hackintosh


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Tout a fait !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Comment crée un Hackintosh puissant sans dépenser de trop


 
Le Hackintosh ne "crée" rien à proprement parler. C'est toi qui crées en t'aidant d'un outil - hackintosh, PC ou mac, peut importe.

Du coup, je ne comprends pas vraiment la suite de ta phrase. Sans dépenser trop de quoi ?


----------



## photo4photos (27 Avril 2011)

Par déduction trop d'argent... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut, j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos sur le Hackintosh. (Peut-être me lancer la dedans...)
> _A quoi ça sert?_
> Comment crée un Hackintosh puissant sans dépenser de trop
> *Quels sont les meilleurs type de Hackintosh?*
> ...


 
_A passer le temps..._
En achetant les composants compatible qui ont le meilleur rapport prix/performances
Les Macintosh d'Apple. 

Ironique, moi ?


----------



## Onmac (28 Avril 2011)

Merci! 
A moindre coût, je voulais dire sans dépenser 2400euros minimum dans une tour MacPro.
A ce propos, peut-on avoir (ou presque) les mêmes performances qu'un MacPro sans forcément dépenser aussi chère ?
C'est plutôt ce but que je recherche.


----------



## pepes003 (28 Avril 2011)

Onmac, c'est le but de 90% des personnes* faisant un hackintosh. (chiffre à la louche of course)

Bien sûre que c'est possible.


* les autres 10% sont les curieux, les amoureux de challenge ou des personnes ne pouvant se passer de quelques features non dispo dans le matos Apple, mise à part le MAC PRO à 4k&#8364; : à savoir, Eyefinity/Surround (avec un Cross ou SLI) ou 3DVision (HD3D chez AMD mais peu répandu) en dual boot OSX / Win 7.


Après à ta place, j'attendrais un peu pour voir comment la scène du hack va se comporter après la sortie de Lion.
Si tu te monte un beau Hackintosh mais que la porte Lion t'es fermée pendant 6 mois / 1 an, mieux vaut peut être oublier.


----------



## polaroid62 (28 Avril 2011)

Après tu as ça www.pearc.de mais bon surement plus cher qu'une machine montée soit même et je ne connais pas la fiabilité de la bête.


----------



## Karlan (28 Avril 2011)

A oui c'est pas mal, ceci dit je préfère acheter un officiel. Rien que pour avoir la ptite pomme derière.
Mais par contre si je décide de changer le DD pour mettre un SSD, esce que c'est aussi du hack ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2011)

Non Apple t'indique même comment faire sur les MacBook et Mac Pro.


----------



## Onmac (28 Avril 2011)

OK! 
Es ce que n'importe quelle pièce de PC peut être compatible pour le hackintosh ?
Comment faites vous pour installer OS X sur uu système qui n'était pas prévu pour ça?

@pepes003: Combien as-tu dépensés pour ton Hackintosh ? (environ?)


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Avril 2011)

Non
on installe avec des bidouilles et, pour rester légal, un CD d'OS X acheté dans le commerce.


----------



## Armin92 (28 Avril 2011)

Ou tu t'achète un  Mac, parce que à mes yeux la force des mac c'est la symbiose entre le software et le hardware, non?


----------



## Onmac (28 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Non
> on installe avec des bidouilles et, pour rester légal, un CD d'OS X acheté dans le commerce.



Quelles genre de bidouilles? La comptabilité hardware PC/MAC est-elle égale?



Armin92 a dit:


> Ou tu t'achète un  Mac, parce que à mes yeux la force des mac c'est la symbiose entre le software et le hardware, non?



Oui, je suis d'accord mais claqué 2400euros pour un ordinateur *PRESQUE* équivalent qu'on peut fabriquer pour 400/500 euros.
Entre dépenser 2400euros pour un MacPro (de base) et 400/500 euros ( à ce qu'on m'as dit sur d'autre forum) pour un ordinateur qui fera à peu près le même travail qu'un MacPro, je prends celui à 400/500euros.

Après, si tu veut le look d'un MacPro, rien ne t'empêche d'acheter la boîte d'un MacPro....


----------



## Armin92 (28 Avril 2011)

Sinon je viens de voir sur le net que c'est possible de installer OS X sur Win7 avec Virtual Box
Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider 

http://www.cachem.fr/virtualbox-mac-os-x-sur-votre-pc-windows/


----------



## poissonfree (29 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> ...claqué 2400euros pour un ordinateur *PRESQUE* équivalent qu'on peut fabriquer pour 400/500 euros.
> Entre dépenser 2400euros pour un MacPro (de base) et 400/500 euros ( à ce qu'on m'as dit sur d'autre forum) pour un ordinateur qui fera à peu près le même travail qu'un MacPro, je prends celui à 400/500euros.
> 
> Après, si tu veut le look d'un MacPro, rien ne t'empêche d'acheter la boîte d'un MacPro....


400/500 euros à la place de 2400 :mouais: ?
Je veux bien croire au père noël mais je crois qu'il y a des limites.
Déjà, pour commencer, donne-nous la config du MacPro (car y'en a plusieurs, ainsi que l'année), et celui de ton presque équivalent. 

Car c'est bien beau de dire "*c'est cher*" encore faut-il le prouver


----------



## pepes003 (29 Avril 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> 400/500 euros à la place de 2400 :mouais: ?
> Je veux bien croire au père noël mais je crois qu'il y a des limites.
> Déjà, pour commencer, donne-nous la config du MacPro (car y'en a plusieurs, ainsi que l'année), et celui de ton presque équivalent.
> 
> Car c'est bien beau de dire "*c'est cher*" encore faut-il le prouver



Là je suis entièrement d'accord.

As-tu seulement regardé le prix des composants "de base" (à savoir, carte mère de qualité + proco' + carte graphique) avant d'avancer ça ?


Si je devais te donner des chiffres à la louches, je dirais :
- pour des perf' équivalentes au MAC Mini : 350&#8364; (UC seule)
- pour des perf' équivalentes au iMAC Full option / MAC PRO d'entrée de gamme : 850&#8364; (UC seule)
- pour des perf' équivalentes aux MAC PRO mono proco full : 1600&#8364; (UC seule)

Là je ne parle que de perf' avec des composants de très bonnes qualités et garanties minimum 3/5 ans.
(sans MAC OSX (29&#8364, sans souris (69&#8364; pour de la qualité sans fil), sans clavier Apple BT (69&#8364, sans enceintes (un 2.1 de qualité, c'est 170&#8364; (Creative T3 par ex.)) et sans écran (un 23" LED IPS LG se monnaye 230&#8364 => à ajouter au prix final : 570&#8364

En bref, pour une config' très convenable (compromis perf, silence, design, confort (sans fil) et prix of course) et "clef en main" (montage non compris), *c'est 2170&#8364;* !!!! (après, tu peux descendre sous la barre des 2100&#8364; chez certains VPCistes)


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

Armin92 a dit:


> Sinon je viens de voir sur le net que c'est possible de installer OS X sur Win7 avec Virtual Box
> Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider
> 
> http://www.cachem.fr/virtualbox-mac-os-x-sur-votre-pc-windows/



Merci ! C'est bon à savoir.



poissonfree a dit:


> 400/500 euros à la place de 2400 :mouais: ?
> Je veux bien croire au père noël mais je crois qu'il y a des limites.
> Déjà, pour commencer, donne-nous la config du MacPro (car y'en a plusieurs, ainsi que l'année), et celui de ton presque équivalent.
> 
> Car c'est bien beau de dire "*c'est cher*" encore faut-il le prouver



MacPro Quad-Core à partir de 2399euros sur l'Apple Store
http://store.apple.com/fr-business/browse/home/shop_mac/family/mac_pro



pepes003 a dit:


> Là je suis entièrement d'accord.
> 
> As-tu seulement regardé le prix des composants "de base" (à savoir, carte mère de qualité + proco' + carte graphique) avant d'avancer ça ?
> 
> ...



Un type de "Comment ça marche" m'a dit qu'il avait fabriqué un modèle ressemblant (terme de puissance) à un MacPro Quad-Core d'entrée de gamme pour 400/500 euros SANS accessoires  
(j'ai oublié de préciser).
Certes, rien ne vaut la marque de la Pomme.

Celui du presque équivalent: 
Carte mère:inconnu 
carte graphique: NVIDIA GTX 460:169
Proc: Mono intel core i5 2,8Ghz-=170 chez Amazon.fr 
RAM: 4GO 2x2GO= 2x58= 116
ecran: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 130euros
Audio: Enceintes Logitech avec caisson de basse 37,90 
HDD: 1TB 47,90
Rajouter Clavier filaire Logitech +souris =80euros 

J'avoue que j'ai pas fait attention au prix, on tourne plutôt autour des 700/800.
Mais on reste en dessous des 1000


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2011)

Ne pas oublier de rajouter les 169 Euros de la MacBox Set permettant d'avoir MacOS X.

Après, dans le descriptif, je ne vois pas de prix pour la carte-mère, pas de boitier, pas de carte WiFi, bluetooth (sur carte-mère???)
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a en matière d'interface i/o (Firewire 800? usb? Gigabit Ethernet? ...) autant d'éléments pouvant faire gonlfler le coût de la carte-mère, ou nécessiter des cartes additionnelles


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ne pas oublier de rajouter les 169 Euros de la MacBox Set permettant d'avoir MacOS X.
> 
> Après, dans le descriptif, je ne vois pas de prix pour la carte-mère, pas de boitier, pas de carte WiFi, bluetooth (sur carte-mère???)
> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a en matière d'interface i/o (Firewire 800? usb? Gigabit Ethernet? ...) autant d'éléments pouvant faire gonlfler le coût de la carte-mère, ou nécessiter des cartes additionnelles



Je ne sais pas. Je lui demanderai. Bonne remarque d'ailleurs! 
A mon avis 50 euros pour le boitier
Carte WIFI pour 30
Bluetooth: environ 25
Carte PCI-4USB+2FireWire pour 15
Carte Gigabit  Ethernet pour 15 

Je viens de donner des prix approximatif.


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2011)

lecteur/graveur DVD : 30 Euros

voilà, donc entre les cartes et matériels additionnels on a encore ajouté 300 Euros

Certes on est toujours à moitié prix du Mac Pro, mais sans certitude que ça fonctione.

(et j'oubliais... y'a pas de souris!)


----------



## poissonfree (29 Avril 2011)

Donc on est bien d'accord, que 400/500 euros pour un équivalent au MacPro à 2400 euros ça reste purement du fantasme


----------



## Armin92 (29 Avril 2011)

oui je pense aussi  car bon rien que le prossesseur doit deja couter dans les environ de 300 non?
 une autre solution pour un boitier MacPro : MacPro


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

Armin92 a dit:


> oui je pense aussi  car bon rien que le prossesseur doit deja couter dans les environ de 300&#8364; non?
> une autre solution pour un boitier MacPro : MacPro



C'est la classe ! Quand sort le  version meccano ?


----------



## eNeos (29 Avril 2011)

Allez, pour donner une idée. Il y a 1 an ½, je me suis montée une config de bonne qualité.
Carte mère gigabyte EX58-UD5
Intel i7 920
Mémoire 3x2 Go 2000MHz (garantie à vie)
Carte Video Gigabyte HD4890
1 Disque dur Velociraptor 150 Go
2 Disques dur WD 1To
1 Alim "avec suffisament de Watt sans rentrer dans la démesure" garantie à vie et "écolo"
Des ventilos Noctua et radiateur CPU très efficaces sans se faire entendre

Pas d'écran, pas de boitier, pas de clavier, pas de souris. J'avais déjà tout ça.

Il y a donc 1 an ½, j'avais payé cette config  moins de 1.100 euros.

On rajoute un très bon boitier alu type Lian Li, disons 200 euros... en se faisant plaisir.
Une clé bluetooth, un clavier Apple alu, une magic mouse, un trackpad Apple, le CD de Snow Leopard, on est à quoi ? 200 euros et il reste de quoi se payer un café ?

Ca fait donc un mHack Pro déjà pas vilain, encore aujourd'hui, pour 1.500 euros.
Le BIOS configuré tout en défaut, donc sans aucunement jouer de l'overclock, affiche un élégant 10.500 points sous geekbench, avec un confort plus qu'agréable, sans aucun plantage. En commençant à jouer de l'overclock, j'attends tout de suite les 12.000 points, mais aucun intérêt avec SL.

Je ne sais plus combien j'aurais du débourser pour avoir l'équivalent en Mac pro, mais c'était sans aucune commune mesure.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2011)

Les processeurs Xeon équipant l'actuel MacPro coûtent entre 1000 et 2000&#8364; l'unité. 

C'est du matériel serveur. 

C'est sur la Radeon que Apple a fait des économies. Mais vu les FirePro...


----------



## Armin92 (29 Avril 2011)

Oui c'est vrai que le prix d'un MacPro est exorbitant et on peut facilement faire un mHackPro pour 1000 de moins mais je penses pas que on va avoir l'équivalant du MacPro pour 500...

Et ton mHack, il marche bien?


----------



## eNeos (29 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les processeurs Xeon équipant l'actuel MacPro coûtent entre 1000 et 2000&#8364; l'unité.
> 
> C'est du matériel serveur.
> 
> C'est sur la Radeon que Apple a fait des économies. Mais vu les FirePro...



Vi, le processeur est pour pas mal dans la différence de prix. Mais quand on regarde les différences entre Xéon et l'équivalent en pas Xéon, on se demande si ça vaut vraiment le coups pour une station de travail généraliste.

De mémoire, il n'y a guère que la possibilité de faire du multi CPU et la gestion de la mémoire ECC.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




Armin92 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai que le prix d'un MacPro est exorbitant et on peut facilement faire un mHackPro pour 1000&#8364; de moins mais je penses pas que on va avoir l'équivalant du MacPro pour 500&#8364;...
> 
> Et ton mHack, il marche bien?


Si la question s'adresse à moi :rateau:
J'utilise cette config sous Snow Leopard depuis sa sortie, toutes les mises à jour ont été faite sans soucis, je ne sais toujours pas à quoi ressemble un KP. C'est ma machine principale et les 2 fois où j'ai du utiliser Windows, je suis passé par VMWare.

Bref, il fonctionne aussi bien que l'iMac alu c2d de ma femme, mais beaucoup plus rapidement 

Par contre, j'ai passé quelques jours au départ pour configurer le tout proprement (choix des Kexts, création d'un DSDT, beaucoup de google) car je n'y connais rien, afin de ne plus être ennuyé par la suite. Avec un Mac Pro, on branche et ça démarre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2011)

Gestion mémoire ECC et multi-processeur: c'est justement ça qui fait toute la différence entre une tour et une station de travail ^^


----------



## eNeos (29 Avril 2011)

C'est assez réducteur quand même, non ? D'ailleurs tu le disais toi même, le Xeon, c'est du matériel serveur :rateau: Alors serveur ou station de travail ?  (je plaisante bien sur )

Pour certaines tâches bien spécifiques, c'est nécessaire, j'en conviens. Mais pour l'utilisateur ou la société lambda...

En tout cas, je n'ai jamais ressenti le besoin d'avoir de l'ECC. Quant au multi proc, j'ai eu un parc de bi Pentium III 450 lorsqu'ils sont sortis, mais une fois les multi-curs apparus, je n'en ai plus éprouvé le besoin.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2011)

Bah disons le clairement: le Mac Pro n'est pas prévu pour l'utilisateur lambda, même si Apple nous fais du pied en mettant depuis des années le meilleur choix de Radeon et Geforce dans ses Mac Pro. C'est d'ailleurs la critique de beaucoup de personnes envers Apple et l'une des raisons de l'existence du Hackintosh: entre Mac Mini et Mac Pro il y a... l'iMac mais pas de simple Mac.


----------



## eNeos (29 Avril 2011)

Nous sommes hyper d'accord et c'est bien la raison pour laquelle mon ordinateur principal est un hackintosh. Je ne me retrouve pas dans les offres d'Apple, ou alors à prendre une Ferrari pour l'utiliser comme une Clio Sport.


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Avril 2011)

Qq à les scores geekbench des derniers Mac Pro bi xeon ?

Qu'on compare avec une EVGA et deux poumons..


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

Mac Pro 2010:
de 8839 (Monoproc 2.8GHz) a 22510 (Dual CPU 2.93GHz) selon Mactracker.


----------



## The Real Deal (30 Avril 2011)

Mac Pro 5,1 score ? Ca vole pas haut comparé à un hackintosh qui fait 30K + et pour moins cher.. et on parle pas de chandelles... P-ê que le Mac Pro 2015 lui arrivera à la cheville, si cette gamme existe encore d'ici là


----------



## iMacounet (30 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les processeurs Xeon équipant l'actuel MacPro coûtent entre 1000 et 2000 l'unité.
> 
> C'est du matériel serveur.
> 
> C'est sur la Radeon que Apple a fait des économies. Mais vu les FirePro...


Donc, si le processeur est à 1000euros ce qui fait 4000euros et Apple vends le Mac Pro quad core xeon 2399euros ...???


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

Tu compares a quoi pour le hackintosh? J'aimerais bien savoir car la critique est si facile mais tu donnes jamais de chiffres ou de config.

pour le Mac Pro, sur un a 2399&#8364; t'as la moitié du prix qui concerne le proc oui.


----------



## eNeos (1 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Donc, si le processeur est à 1000euros ce qui fait 4000euros et Apple vends le Mac Pro quad core xeon 2399euros ...???


Nan, le quad core est un seul processeur à 4 curs 

Les Macs pro ont 1 ou 2 processeurs.
4 ou 6 curs par processeur (on pourrait parler d'unités de traitement).
2 threads par cur (on pourrait parler de tâches pseudo simultanées).


----------



## polaroid62 (3 Mai 2011)

Ne pas oublier de rajouter les 169 Euros de la MacBox Set permettant d'avoir MacOS X.


Permettant d'avoir Ilife. Mac Os X coute 29 seul.


----------



## Onmac (10 Mai 2011)

Je reviens sur la création du hackintosh, peut-on crée un hackintosh avec une CM de PC, CG de PC?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je reviens sur la création du hackintosh, peut-on crée un hackintosh avec une CM de PC, CG de PC?


Ben c'est un peu le but, oui.


----------



## Onmac (10 Mai 2011)

C'est assez étrange quand on pense que les PCI PC sont parfois différentes de celle de Mac...
Si non, quel proc minimum faut-il ?


----------



## iMacounet (11 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est assez étrange quand on pense que les PCI PC sont parfois différentes de celle de Mac...
> Si non, quel proc minimum faut-il ?


Il ya PCI et PCI-X (PowerMac G5)

Chez moi avec un Pentium Dual Core c'etait pas mal .

Mais un Core2Duo/Quad ou Core iX ...


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

Avant de me lancer dans mon hackintosh surpuissant, j'aimerais en crée un mais sans dépensé trop (50-80euros maxi.)
J'ai une CM de PC, CG, nappes, RAM Alim (powerMac G3) A Propos du DD, en quoi doit-il être formater ? Fat32 ou NFS+ ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mai 2011)

HFS+  

Le hackintosh sera formaté comme un Mac


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

OK ! 
N'importe quelle pièce peut faire l'affaire pour le hackintosh ou faut-il des pièces spéciales hackintosh ?

J'ai retrouvé une CPU AMD K6, je sais pas du tout si elle peut faire l'affaire. A mon avis non ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mai 2011)

Mieux vaut vérifier sur le Web. Les pièces sont en général proches de celles utilisées par Apple afin de maximiser la compatibilité.


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai fais une config de base sans proc car je ne trouvais pas ce que je voulais: 
http://www.cdiscount.com/Order/Basket.aspx

Qui peut me dire les pièces compatibles dans cette commande ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mai 2011)

On voit pas les pièces


----------



## edd72 (13 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé une *CPU AMD K6*, je sais pas du tout si elle peut faire l'affaire. A mon avis non ?



LOL, tu imagines OS X sur un pauvre K6 à 450Mhz... Ce serait faisable si OS X 10.1 ou 10.2 tournait sur architecture x86 mais ce n'est pas le cas (à l'époque c'était du PowerPC)...
Sans blague, va te falloir quelque chose de plus récent que des composants d'il y a 10 ans...

Le truc c'est que tu vérifies sur les ressources consacrées au Hackintosh que chacun des composants soit utilisable à cet effet (et que les kext modifiés existent).
Bref, faut investir de son temps...


----------



## Onmac (13 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> On voit pas les pièces


Capture  d'écran. 



edd72 a dit:


> LOL, tu imagines OS X sur un pauvre K6 à 450Mhz... Ce serait faisable si OS X 10.1 ou 10.2 tournait sur architecture x86 mais ce n'est pas le cas (à l'époque c'était du PowerPC)...
> Sans blague, va te falloir quelque chose de plus récent que des composants d'il y a 10 ans...
> 
> Le truc c'est que tu vérifies sur les ressources consacrées au Hackintosh que chacun des composants soit utilisable à cet effet (et que les kext modifiés existent).
> Bref, faut investir de son temps...



Mais justement, comme dit précédemment, c'est pour faire un test. Une fois satisfait, j'investirai  l'argent qu'il faut (pas trop non plus).

Bonne soirée !


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mai 2011)

C'est du basique de chez basique
chez moi avec une carte mère gigabyte, jamais réussi à installer OS X.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Mai 2011)

Alors pour le K6 et tout les CPU Socket 7 et A, c'est impossible, car il n'ont pas le jeu d'instruction indispensable à OSX (SS2). Tout les AMD et intel à partir de socket 939 et 478 sont compatible. Mais le SSE2 est requis.

Je conseille pour débuter une config à 150

- CM socket 775 (tout sauf asrock)
- Intel Celeron Dual Core
- 2 Gb de ram
- 250 Gb
- CG integré à base de GMA

Comme ça, sera compatible sans prob. Pour les CM aller sur le wiki de OS X 86


----------



## Onmac (14 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est du basique de chez basique
> chez moi avec une carte mère gigabyte, jamais réussi à installer OS X.


Le basique, oui, c'est le but pour le moment. Après évidemment je partirai plus sur une config plus poussée et plus chère. 



-oldmac- a dit:


> Alors pour le K6 et tout les CPU Socket 7 et A, c'est impossible, car il n'ont pas le jeu d'instruction indispensable à OSX (SS2). Tout les AMD et intel à partir de socket 939 et 478 sont compatible. Mais le SSE2 est requis.
> 
> Je conseille pour débuter une config à 150&#8364;
> 
> ...


Ok, je vais regarder.
Mis à part sur le net, où peut-on acheter ce matos ? 

EDIT: Le socket doit être obligatoire 775? Du 1156, ça va?


----------



## Onmac (14 Mai 2011)

Nouvelle config:
Correcte ? Pour moins de 200euros sans frais de ports.
On ne voit pas mais il y a aussi 4Go de RAM, et une lecteur DVD. 
J'ai déjà les HDD (600 et 250GO)


----------



## iMacounet (14 Mai 2011)

La carte mère Gigabyte, je suis sceptique.


----------



## Onmac (14 Mai 2011)

Quelle est le modèle de la tienne ?


----------



## iMacounet (14 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Quelle est le modèle de la tienne ?


J'avais une Gigabyte EP31-DSL3 au moment ou je voulais installer OS X.

Celle que j'ai actuellement, je n'ai pas la ref en tête, mais ça doit être une EP41-...


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais une Gigabyte EP31-DSL3 au moment ou je voulais installer OS X.
> 
> Celle que j'ai actuellement, je n'ai pas la ref en tête, mais ça doit être une EP41-...



Vaut mieux partir sur une MSi ou sur une Asus.
Je pense prendre une MSi car celles d'Asus ne rentre pas dans la config à 200euros..


----------



## iMacounet (15 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Vaut mieux partir sur une MSi ou sur une Asus.
> Je pense prendre une MSi car celles d'Asus ne rentre pas dans la config à 200euros..


Oui, une MSi ou Asus ... Mais si tu lis un peu l'anglais tu peux aller sur InsanelyMac, c'est la bible du Hackintosh !


----------



## Onmac (15 Mai 2011)

J'ai déjà était...
Wiki OS x86 est un bon site aussi (Merci OldMac ! )


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (9 Juin 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut, j'aimerais avoir plus d'infos sur le Hackintosh. (Peut-être me lancer la dedans...)
> A quoi ça sert?
> Comment crée un Hackintosh puissant sans dépenser de trop
> Quels sont les meilleurs type de Hackintosh?
> ...



Salut,

Pour avoir des macs et des hackintosh, je t'apporte mon témoignage.

Avantages du hackintosh :

1)Le hackintosh te permet d'avoir une tour sur mesure en dépensant moins qu'un Mac Pro. Apple ne propose pas de tour à un prix accessible au commun des mortels.
2) Si tu aimes bidouiller, il y a matière 
3) Tu plonges dans les entrailles de Mac OS X et c'est passionnant!
4) Apple ne l'autorise pas (sujet "chaud" car comment expliquer alors, qu'Apple, à chaque évolution de Mac OS X, rajoute des pilotes pour des matériels qui n'ont jamais été mis sur des Macs? A chaque évolution de Mac OS X, il est encore plus facile de faire un hackintosh ? Si Apple était vraiment contre, il n'agirait pas ainsi!)
5) Chaque nouveau hackintosh = une part de marché grandissante pour Mac OS X

Inconvénients du hackintosh :
1) c'est pas super pour un portable. Là-dessus, rien n'égale le savoir-faire d'Apple. 
2) mine de rien, si tu veux de la qualité, tu dois y mettre le prix. Et au final, tu te retrouves pas très très loin du budget d'un Mac.
3) Rien n'égale le savoir-faire d'Apple en matière d'intégration hardware-OS. 

Le hackintosh m'a permis de faire connaître Mac OS en entreprise et plusieurs responsables informatiques ont ensuite acheté des macs.

A+


----------



## pepes003 (9 Juin 2011)

bertrandGrenoble a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour avoir des macs et des hackintosh, je t'apporte mon témoignage.
> 
> ...



Je suis (assez) d'accord avec ton récit.

Le point 2 me fait tilter => autant je suis d'accord sur le principe qu'il faille mettre la main à la poche pour arriver à un certain niveau de qualité, autant, tu omets de dire qu'une fois arrivé à peu de chose près au prix du MAC visé, tu obtiens :
- une machine TOTALEMENT évolutive
- une machine globalement 2 à 3x plus puissante que le prix du MAC visé
- une machine disposant de features contemporaine une fois booté sous Windows (si choix nVidia en CG par ex. : CUDA, Physx, 3DVision, Surround displays (3D ou non) + USB 3.0, eSata, Sortie son 7.1, etc...))
MAIS :
- une machine moins flatteuse physiquement


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (11 Juin 2011)

C'est vrai, tu as raison.
A+


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2011)

Une fois bootée sous Windows, il y a une différence entre un Mac Nvidia et un PC Nvidia, ou entre un Mac ATI et un PC ATI?


----------



## pepes003 (11 Juin 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Une fois bootée sous Windows, il y a une différence entre un Mac Nvidia et un PC Nvidia, ou entre un Mac ATI et un PC ATI?



OUI bien entendu :

1. Apple utilisant du matos de notebook dans ces desktop, tu as donc du hardware tronqué en cuda core => CUDA moins efficace donc optimisation soft inutile via la CG.
2. Apple utilisant du matos de notebook dans ces desktop, tu n'as donc pas le même nombre de sorties DVI/HDMI/DP => pas de surround/eyefinity.
3. Apple utilisant du matos de notebook dans ces desktop, tu as donc pas assez de puissance brute pour faire de la 3Dvision/HD3D.

PS : J'exclus les MACPRO des dires ci-dessus, vu qu'ils exploitent des CG PC mais avec EFI.
Archi cependant identiques : mêmes features supportée / mêmes perfs => prix à la hausse of course ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2011)

Je demandais car la façon dont tu tournais la chose donnait l'impression que l'on ne retrouvait pas ces features. 

Ensuite, explique comment tu peux mettre une carte desktop dans un Mac Mini ou un iMac, sans que ça ressemble a un eMac ^^ 

Les mini tours et tout en un imposent des sacrifices, et encore la 6970M, sous Windows, semble égaler une 460. 

Donc le Hackintosh c'est vraiment pour le Gamer qui veut Mac OS X. Moi quoi ^^


----------



## pepes003 (11 Juin 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je demandais car la façon dont tu tournais la chose donnait l'impression que l'on ne retrouvait pas ces features.
> 
> Ensuite, explique comment tu peux mettre une carte desktop dans un Mac Mini ou un iMac, sans que ça ressemble a un eMac ^^
> 
> ...



Moi je dirais pas ça.
Ma vision : le hackintosh c'est pour ceux qui sont près à sacrifier le_ (splendide il faut l'avouer) _design pour avoir 2 à 3 fois mieux qu'un original :
> perf, évolution du matos, features, choix du matériel, garantie (et oui, les composants de qualité ont une garantie allant de 3 ans à garantie à vie sans surcoût).

En bref, je dirais que le hack n'est pas destiné à Mme Michu (ça tombe bien, cette dernière n'est pas non plus intéressé par les MAC desktop : elle cherche du 1er prix, voir les chiffres de Jobs : 1 MAC sur 4 vendu est un desktop (incluant donc iMac, MacMini et MacPro)), ni aux bobos.
Juste pour les aventuriers amoureux des perfs brutes : gameur bien sûre, mais aussi ceux qui font du montage vidéo poussé, ceux qui aiment le multimédia et les dernières avancées techno (3D, etc...) et les geeks.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2011)

Effectivement les boitiers PC sont rarement d'aussi bonne qualité. 

Même si Lian Li peut faire original ^^

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Boitier-Lian-Li-PC-777-372/

Ensuite pour les perfs... La nature même du Hackintosh le décridibilise comme solution professionelle, qui réclame la fiabilité avant tout, et bon Xeon vs Xeon, le Mac Pro est pas si mal placé selon un comparatif fait en 2010 par un site web, donc c'est vraiment pour le geek.


----------



## The Real Deal (17 Juin 2011)

J'en ai marre de lire des conneries. Un hack bien fait est 100% stable. Le mien me sert même de réveil avant d'aller bosser ! C'est dire la confiance que j'ai dans le bestiau ! 

STOP LES NOOBZ ! Allez poster sur jeux vidéos.com ou facebook !


----------



## pepes003 (17 Juin 2011)

The Real Deal a dit:


> J'en ai marre de lire des conneries. Un hack bien fait est 100% stable. Le mien me sert même de réveil avant d'aller bosser ! C'est dire la confiance que j'ai dans le bestiau !
> 
> STOP LES NOOBZ ! Allez poster sur jeux vidéos.com ou facebook !




Meme si j'ai le même avis que toi, je pense également que tu pètes plus haut que ton cul.


----------



## The Real Deal (18 Juin 2011)

Dis le mec qui se fait mousser au moindre prétexte pour créer des sujets autour de son nombril... hack pardon...

Frustrated noob is frustrated ?

Quant à moi ? Je me la pète super hyper grave... oh oui... grave de chez grave...

Ralala l'interweb et ses plaies..


----------



## Onmac (18 Juin 2011)

Bref.
J'ai vu qu'il existe des "port-hackintosh" (hackintosh portable) lesquels sont compatibles ? 

Merci


----------



## newatmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Le hackintosh, c'est que des emmerdes....


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2011)

newatmac a dit:


> Le hackintosh, c'est que des emmerdes....


Tiens, encore un troll.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Juillet 2011)

Bah hier on était trolldi donc...

Sinon j'ai vu sur MacBidouille, que les cartes Radeon 6XXX d'Asus passaient fort bien grâce a l'arrivée de l'EFI sur les PC.


----------



## Constel06 (11 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est du basique de chez basique
> chez moi avec une carte mère gigabyte, jamais réussi à installer OS X.



Hello! Les carte mères Gigabyte en 755, 1156, 1366 et 1155 sont à 90% compatibles avec OS X.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Août 2011)

C'est quoi les 10% non compatible? 

(remarquez je troll pas en demandant si c'est le boot, même si ça me démange  )


----------



## Constel06 (12 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est quoi les 10% non compatible?
> 
> (remarquez je troll pas en demandant si c'est le boot, même si ça me démange  )



Ce sont les anciennes Gigabyte en 775 généralement.
Voici une liste des mobales Gigabyte compatibles:

*Socket 755:*
EP35C-DSR3
P35-DS3R

P41-ES3G
P41T-E3GT

EP45-DS3R
EP45-DS4
EP45-UD3L
EP45-UD3LR
EP45-UD3R
EP45T-UD3R
EP45T-UD3LR

X38-DQ6

*Socket 1156:*

H55-UD3H
H55-USB3
H55M-D2H
H55M-SE
H55M-S2H
H55M-S2HP
H55M-S2V
H55M-UD2H
H55M-USB3
H55N-USB3
H57M-USB3

P55-S3
P55-UD3
P55-UD3L
P55-UD3L-TPM
P55-UD3P
P55-UD3R
P55-UD4
P55-UD4P
P55-UD5
P55-UD6
P55-UD6-C
P55-US3L
P55-USB3
P55-USB3L

P55A-UD3
P55A-UD3P
P55A-UD3R
P55A-UD4
P55A-UD4P
P55A-UD5
P55A-UD6
P55A-UD7

P55M-UD2
P55M-UD4

Q57M-S2H

*Socket 1366:*

EX58-DS4
EX58-EXTREME
EX58-UD3R
EX58-UD3R-SLI
EX58-UD4
EX58-UD4P
EX58-UD5
X58-USB3
X58A-OC
X58A-UD3R
X58-UD5
X58A-UD7
X58A-UD9

*Socket 1155:*

H61M-D2-B3
H61M-D2P-B3
H61M-S2-B3
H61M-S2V-B3
H61M-USB3-B3
HA65M-D2H-B3
HA65M-UD3H-B3
P61-DS3-B3
P61-S3-B3
P61-USB3-B3
PA65-UD3-B3

H67M-D3H-B3
H67A-UD3H-B3
H67A-USB3-B3
H67M-D2-B3
H67M-UD2H-B3
H67MA-D2H-B3
H67MA-UD2H-B3
H67MA-USB3-B3
H67N-USB3-B3
PH67-DS3-B3
PHY67-UD3-B3
PH67A-D3-B3
PH67A-UD3-B3

P67-DS3-B3
P67A-D3-B3
P67A-UD3-B3
P67A-UD3P-B3
P67A-UD3R-B3
P67A-UD4-B3
P67A-UD5-B3
P67A-UD7-B3
P67X-UD3-B3
P67X-UD3R-B3

Z68A-D3-B3
Z68A-D3H-B3
Z68AP-D3
Z68MA-D2H-B3
Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Z68P-DS3
Z68X-UD3-B3
Z68X-UD3H-B3
Z68X-UD3P-B3
Z68X-UD3R-B3
Z68X-UD4-B3
Z68X-UD5-B3
Z68X-UD7-B3
Z68XP-D3
Z68XP-UD3
Z68XP-UD3-iSSD
Z68XP-UD3P
Z68XP-UD3R
Z68XP-UD4
Z68XP-UD5

... et il y en a encore plein d'autres ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Ah c'est pas les fonctions okay.

Sinon la petite spécificité des Z68 (qui les rendent sexy) marche sur Mac OS X?


----------



## Constel06 (12 Août 2011)

Laquelle précisément?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Le SSD tampon pour le disque dur.


----------



## Constel06 (12 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le SSD tampon pour le disque dur.



Je crois, et je dis bien je crois, que comme c'est géré par le matériel, c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur et donc le système. 
Faut que je regarde ça


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Si c'est géré par le matos, comme le Momentus XT, ça devrait l'être oui.


----------



## Constel06 (12 Août 2011)

Donc tu as ta réponse


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Oui. 

Voulant une machine de gaming, j'avoue me tater pour faire un Hackintosh.


----------



## Onmac (12 Août 2011)

Tu peut crée ton hackintosh avec un double boot Windaube/OS X non? 
Comme les 3/4 des jeux sont sur Windaube, tu joues avec Windaube et pour le reste c'est sur OS X.

Je dis ça mais j'en sais rien...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Août 2011)

Bah c'est ce que je pense faire. Menfin on verra le budget et les composants compatibles.


----------



## Constel06 (16 Août 2011)

Oui on peut faire du Dual, voire du tri boot avec Linux, par exemple.

À noter que ma principale activité est de faire des Hackintosh en fonction de la demande de mes clients, si vous êtes intéressés vous pouvez me MP.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Août 2011)

Serait-ce donc des posts intéressés?


----------



## Constel06 (16 Août 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Serait-ce donc des posts intéressés?


 non mais je dis ça pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de se prendre le choux à monter une machine, sinon je suis là avant tout parce que je suis fan d'OS X


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Août 2011)

Tout le monde est intéressé de toute façon


----------



## pepes003 (17 Août 2011)

Après ma config (hackintosh) de game 3D / station de travail (Core i7 @4GHz, Asus ROG, SLI GTX285, Raid0 de SSD et HDD, 16Go DDR3 1600MHz, graveur BluRay, etc...) sous OSX / Win7, je m'attaque à la réalisation d'un hack notebook le moins chère et réactif possible._ (utilisation quotidienne sur le canapé pour tout sauf le jeu)_


*Le matos :
*

J'ai récup' en solde (donc neuf) ça : (244e pendant les soldes)
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...-Go-RAM-2048-Mo-Intel-HD-Graphics-FreeDos.htm

Je viens de me prendre ça pour la réactivité : (70e)
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...A-II-OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G.htm#xtatc=INT-191-0||00

Que je vais mettre dans ça : (10e)
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220775163228&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:FR:1123

Plus ça pour ouvrir un max d'app gourmandes : (donc 6Go DDR3 au total pour 20e)
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...rsair-SODIMM-PC3-10666-4Go-1333-MHz-CAS-9.htm

Enfin OSX Lion : (24e sur l'AppStore)



Détail du PC Portable Thinkpad final _(laid et lourd je vous l'accorde à 1000 lieux des MBP) _:

- *15" *avec résolution standard certes ! mais en *mat anti-reflets à rétro éclairage LED*
- Proco *Intel Dual Core* légèrement inférieur aux Core i3 de première gen' (mais bien supérieur aux Core2Duo des MB/MBP/MBA 2010)
- Mémoire à *6Go DDR3*
- *SSD Vertex2* (285Mo/s en lecture et écriture) 60Go pour l'OS + soft dans un opticalBay à la place du graveur DVD
- HDD de *500Go* pour les jeux et bibliothèque de films HD
- Connectique sympa : *HDMI*, *eSATA*, *4xUSB 2.0* dont un autoalimenté, port *Express Card* (pour mettre une *carte USB3.0* par ex.), VGA, Ethernet, Lecteur de* cartes 7en1*
- Webcam *2MP*
- *WiFi n*
- Bluetooth
- Clavier chiclet et trackpoint (+ touchpad *multitouch*)

Points négatifs : poids / design / Intel Graphic HD / autonomie de 4h15 réelle (testé sous Win7 pro) / résolution de l'écran


Mon challenge est d'y mettre Lion et que le hack soit 100% fonctionnel (avec QE/CI OK et mise à jour via menu pomme) pour un total de *moins de 370&#8364; TOUT inclus* (frais de port + matos + OS X Lion original).
Je ferais un geekbench pour illustrer mes résultats plus tard si ça fonctionne.



*>> Avis aux fans boys <<
*
Il n'est pas question ici de comparer ce hack aux MB/MBP voir MBA (car on en est à 1000 lieux vous m'apprendrez rien), mais d'essayer de mettre OSX Lion sur une machine portable aux performances très correctes et homogènes (réactivité du SSD, gros HDD de stockage en interne, processeur très honorable, bonne quantité de ram, autonomie respectable, upgrade...) pour un prix final dérisoire vis-à-vis du ticket d'entrée pour obtenir une machine neuve supportant OSX LION. (mais au prix de longues heures d'optimisations et de "mains dans le cambouis")


----------



## Glodius (23 Août 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Après ma config (hackintosh) de game 3D / station de travail (Core i7 @4GHz, Asus ROG, SLI GTX285, Raid0 de SSD et HDD, 16Go DDR3 1600MHz, graveur BluRay, etc...) sous OSX / Win7, je m'attaque à la réalisation d'un hack notebook le moins chère et réactif possible._ (utilisation quotidienne sur le canapé pour tout sauf le jeu)_
> 
> 
> *Le matos :
> ...



bone idée, pepes003, que ce portable....le challenge peut être intéressant.
Moi je suis intéressé par ta config core i7 "station de travail" : j'ai besoin d'une machine pouvant faire de l'osX Lion et du Windows 7, puissante car besoin particulier de faire du calcul éléments finis (Ansys) sous Windows (Ansys n'est pas porté sur OSX). Peux-tu me donner les détails de ta config ainsi que le coût final ? Merci


----------

